# Sounion



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

SOUNION, at Genoa 1984 ,british built 1968 as SUGAR CRYSTAL,she had 3 sisters,broken up.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Remember her building as SUGAR CRYSTAL and saw her in Hamburg before she went for scrap.


----------

